# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Clova, voice-activated digital assistant, Line Corporation, Ltd., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Line Corporation, Ltd.

clova.ai

clova.line.me

youtube.com/NAVERClova

facebook.com/ClovaAI

twitter.com/LINE_Clova

instagram.com/naver_clova

Clova on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japan’s answer to the Amazon Echo comes in ‘bear’ or ‘chicken’"
Messaging app Line is launching its own range of digital assistant-powered smart speakers later this year

by James Vincent
June 15, 2017

----------

